# 2010 Routan Pulling to the Right



## gtrinker (Dec 30, 2005)

I have brought my 2010 Routan SE in three times for an alignment in two months (has pulled since day one). The dealer kept the car for four days this last time -- aligned it three times, rotated the tires onto every side of the car, measured all sorts of things, checked pressure in the rack and the power steering pump. I was told today that it pulls to the right by design...to add further insult (and the service rep was quoting the VW tech) it is so if you fall asleep you won't have a head on collision. I told the rep that we both know that is BS. He said that they took out their service Routan and it pulled to the right as well. Dealer asked me to come back and drive one on the lot, but even if it pulls it only points to a design flaw. My sister has the same year/trim and it does not pull. Come to think of it, if it is by design the dealer owes me a refund on my original alignment.


In another thread, someone is trying to track down a TSB number for an off center steering wheel issue with Chryslers in the hope it will point to the root cause. I will also try a couple local Chrysler dealers. I have rasied this to VWOA but do not expect much.

The steering wheel is a couple of degrees off from straight and if I hold it straight the car seems to track straight. Curious if anyone has experienced the same thing and been able to get it fixed. 

Gene


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Gene,

I have not heard anything yet, and that TSB is for 2011's, but could possibly shed some light for the issue you have. You may want to hit a reputable alignment shop or possibly a Chrysler/Dodge dealer, you know, guys that work on Town and Countrys or Grand Caravans day in and day out. Being a CHrysler those guys would be the pros, down side is you'll have to pay again, that being said if they get it aligned correctly ask for your money back from the dealer.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Alignment sheet*

If you look at the sheet they give you after an alignment showing the before and after readings, you'll notice that the caster on the front right is different than the front left (factory settings). That is done to compensate for the crown in the road, so the car goes straight even when the road is slanted to the outside, away from the centerline. So that kills the bogus answer given by the "I think you're stupid" service rep. This type of liar really gives the auto industry a bad name. Take it to a reputable shop and pay again. If you do 5 alignments, you'll probably get 5 different readings, as the racks are all probably out of level. They all have to be perfectly level, then you have the mechanical and digital out of spec problems. I experienced the same problem, and it took 3 tries to get it to stop pulling to the right. If you cross-rotated the front tires and it still pulled, it's the alignment, not a design problem, it's just the alignment.


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

Road crown does indeed makes steering pull to right.

A real good alignment tech can compensate for most conditions within the tolerances; at time of alignment, setting toe-in to the max allowed spec does help or solve the issue.

Worth a question, when was the last time their alignment machine get calibrated??


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

when i brought my 2011 in for this issue (with 800 miles or so) they did an alignment and also told me that they "adjusted the air pressure" on my tires as they were way off (I had just checked and filled them the week before and they were at 36PSI)

I said thanks and drove home. Checked the tires later that day and they were at 32-33. Thanks for "adjusting" the air pressure.

The alignment did seem to correct the issue but to me there still feels to be a slight pull to the right. It could be road crown but it feels more pronounced than in my R32. maybe becuase this is a bigger vehicle it it just more noticeable?


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

trbochrg said:


> when i brought my 2011 in for this issue (with 800 miles or so) they did an alignment and also told me that they "adjusted the air pressure" on my tires as they were way off (I had just checked and filled them the week before and they were at 36PSI)
> 
> I said thanks and drove home. Checked the tires later that day and they were at 32-33. Thanks for "adjusting" the air pressure.


Aren't the tires supposed to be at 32 PSI on a cold morning because when it gets hot after driving it will expand to 36PSI.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Cold inflation*

No, tires are to be inflated cold, and to be checked cold.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

tuanies said:


> Aren't the tires supposed to be at 32 PSI on a cold morning because when it gets hot after driving it will expand to 36PSI.





VWroutanvanman said:


> No, tires are to be inflated cold, and to be checked cold.


Tuanies is on the right track. Temperature changes change pressure. 10 degrees hotter = 1psi increase. Vice versa with cold.

In theory, if you check air pressure in the AM (at 32 degrees) and get a 32psi reading you will see a 36 psi reading later in the day if it reaches 72 degrees. This is why you should not adjust your pressures down when there are these fluctuations. Or compensate for future fluctuations by applying simple math. 
It's not that you can't check pressure when hot, it's just that you have to understand that it's not "real" pressures...

But note its not that your tire temp is that of the ambient temp...this is the hard part to figure out-especially if the car has been driven. Tire temps can get much hotter than ambient. Case in point:drag strip.


----------



## gtrinker (Dec 30, 2005)

*Heading to a private Shop on Friday*

I called a local Chrysler dealer and the TSB is about a potential leak in the power steering line. I had planned to go to a local shop for the third alignment but went to the dealer instead. The Chrysler dealer suggested the same shop I had planned to take the car to originally. 

The dealer called to tell me that they wanted me to bring the car back to straighten the steering wheel, but quickly added they can not get the car to go straight. They will also be refunding the $100 for the original alignment (after all...it is by design.) I am taking the car to the local shop tomorrow and will post an update.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

gtrinker said:


> I called a local Chrysler dealer and the TSB is about a potential leak in the power steering line. I had planned to go to a local shop for the third alignment but went to the dealer instead. The Chrysler dealer suggested the same shop I had planned to take the car to originally.
> 
> The dealer called to tell me that they wanted me to bring the car back to straighten the steering wheel, but quickly added they can not get the car to go straight. They will also be refunding the $100 for the original alignment (after all...it is by design.) I am taking the car to the local shop tomorrow and will post an update.


Here's the link to the guys thread I'm tring to get the TSB from, He is looking it up in his paperwork for me. This seems to be for 2011's not 2010's BUT it might shed some insight, or atleast any one with a 2011 with an offset steering wheel. Here is a direct quote form the OP:

"+All of the things that I had been complaining about the CA knew about and fixed; they could not understand how my dealer here could be so completely incompetent. *+They fixed my off center steering wheel that the Bellevue dealer demanded was not off center (oh and the toe setting was off btw... Oh yeah and there was a TSB for this..."*

I'm not trying to be a pain in the you know what, but if Chrysler dealers are giving their own customers the run around, some VW dealers may be doing it---I'm not saying this is the case. I'm just trying to get the info so you can walk into the dealer and show them the TSB to try to help you situation.

I hope this independent place can get the van running straight down the road.

Here's the link to his lengthly thread(It's a very intersting read):
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...-Transmission-problems...?p=212727#post212727


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is the TSB # and it is for 2010

Alignment TSB 
specific to the 2010 model wheel alignment is *02-002-10* 

Here's a link to Alldata:
http://www.alldatadiy.com/TSB/13/101313fZ.html

Scroll down and you'll see it.

Be careful while googling this TSB number, Mazda has one that is almost identical for the front end too.

You may want to call the Chrysler dealer you went to and get the specfics of the TSB and also check with your VW dealer too.

Either way, hope the independent fixes it the right way!


----------



## gtrinker (Dec 30, 2005)

*Update...or there lack of*

Firstly, thanks for the TSB data. I have reached the end of the internet trying to get the text, but will reach out to a Chrysler dealer for help.

The shop I brought the car to today does all the front end work for the local Chrysler dealer. The tech told me that he has seen this before (1 in 10 by his guess). He indicated that when he can't make a car go straight, he sends it back to the dealer and has called to find out the outcomce, but has never heard back. Chrysler is probably telling them it is by design as well 

The sterring wheel is now straight, but the car still pulls. He also pointed out that the transmission pan is leaking -- go Chrysler!...and VW for not catching it after four days under the car.

I asked what he would do next and he said change the steering rack as he suspects it to be a hydrolic problem. I requested he write it up and I have called VWOA to update the case indicating that I took it to an independent repair shop. I requested that we replace the rack.

Stay tuned....


----------



## gtrinker (Dec 30, 2005)

*Spoke to Chrysler Deler about TSB*

My local dealer reviewed the TSB with me. It is limited to the off center steering and has nothing to do with the car pulling. Bummer.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

gtrinker said:


> My local dealer reviewed the TSB with me. It is limited to the off center steering and has nothing to do with the car pulling. Bummer.


Sorry dude, just trying to punch holes in the data to get a legit answer.


----------



## gtrinker (Dec 30, 2005)

*No Need to Apologize*



58kafer said:


> Sorry dude, just trying to punch holes in the data to get a legit answer.


I appreaciate the effort in tracking that down...I was hopeful. We'll see what VWOA comes up with. I got my refund check from the VW dealer today...that was something.


----------



## gtrinker (Dec 30, 2005)

*VW has dead ended me*

My "case worker" called to tell me that I can bring the car back to the dealer to cooberate the local shops opinion. When I explained that the local dealer has washed their hands of the issue I was told that if the car is within specs that there is nothing to be done and that I could try another dealer. No further escalations. Unsure what I will do next. 

I knew better than to buy an American car, but couldn't resist the $24K price tag for the SE with RSE and NAV. Although I did expect the issues to start later, not at 200 miles (new brakes and permanent pull to the right). I loved my Golf and like my Passat, but this has soured me on VW.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Gtrinker,

I forgot about this thread on CMV.net, I found the specs to the alignment on another forum and put a link to it in that thread (RoutanSEL) , well here are the specs(for a 2010 I think) I assume you got a printout from the alignment shop that you should be able to comapre to. BUT.......... read the thread, the rear axle is out of alignemnt on this guys van, did the independent try to do a 4 wheel alignment???? or atleast check the rear alignment???? I know your frustrated but they should have checked everything. Still trying to get you some help.

Here is the link:
http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...nd-out-of-alignment?highlight=alignment+specs

http://dodgeforum.com/forum/dodge-caravan/241221-2010-grand-caravan-alignment-problems.html


Here are the specs:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHEEL ALIGNMENT 


NOTE: All specifications are given in degrees. 


FRONT WHEEL ALIGNMENT PREFERRED SETTING ACCEPTABLE RANGE 
CAMBER - LEFT +0.35° −0.05° to +0.75° 
CAMBER - RIGHT +0.05° −0.35° to +0.45° 
Cross-Camber (Maximum side-to-side difference) +0.30° −0.20° to +0.80° 
CASTER* +2.50° +1.50° to +3.50° 
Cross-Caster (Maximum side-to-side difference) 0.00° −0.75° to +0.75° 
TOTAL TOE** +0.26° +0.06° to +0.46° 
REAR WHEEL ALIGNMENT PREFERRED SETTING ACCEPTABLE RANGE 
CAMBER* −0.06° −0.46° to +0.34° 
Cross-Camber (Maximum side-to-side difference) 0.00° −0.25° to +0.25° 
TOTAL TOE* ** +0.10° −0.15° to +0.35° 
THRUST ANGLE 0.00° −0.30° to +0.30° 
Notes: 
* For reference only. These are non-adjustable angles. 
** TOTAL TOE is the sum of both left and right wheel toe settings. TOTAL TOE should be equally split between each front wheel to ensure the steering wheel is centered after setting toe. Positive toe is toe-in and negative toe is toe-out 
Here is the factory specs for the alignment.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Here is the info for the 2011 with an offset steering wheel.*

Gtrinker I'm assumng the alignment shop adjusted your vans toe to center your wheel. Read #4, would be nice if they elaborated on if it pulls what to look for. I asked the guy on the other forum if he got his alignment specs when they did the offcenter adjustment for him, he's looking into it but doesn't think so. It would be nice to have them so you could compare yours to his. 

How bad does it pull?

TSB NUMBER: 02-001-11 (This is for 2011's)


2011 Dodge Caravan / Chrysler Town And Country Rapid Reponse Transmittal (RRT) 11-061 has been released for customers who have noticed that the steering wheel is off center. The RRT posted below explains the symptoms and repair procedures sent out to all the Dodge/Chrysler/Jeep Dealerships in the U.S. If you are experiencing similar problems, we recommend contacting your local dealer to see if you qualify for a free repair under this RRT's guidelines. Keep in mind that not all vehicles are subject to this repair as they are VIN specific. If you have any questions or concerns, contact your local Dodge/Chrysler/Jeep Dealership or call your MoparPartsWorldwide Tech Team at 888-632-5106.

NUMBER: 02-001-11

GROUP: Front Suspension

DATE: June 24, 2011

This bulletin is supplied as technical information only and is not an authorization for repair. No part of this publication may be reproduced, stored in a retrieval system, or transmitted, in any form or by any means, electronic, mechanical, photocopying, or otherwise, without written permission of Chrysler Group LLC.

THIS SERVICE BULLETIN IS ALSO BEING RELEASED AS RAPID RESPONSE TRANSMITTAL 11-061. ALL APPLICABLE SOLD AND UN-SOLD VIN's HAVE BEEN LOADED. TO VERIFY THAT THIS SERVICE ACTION IS APPLICABLE TO THE VEHICLE, USE VIP OR PERFORM A VIN SEARCH IN TECHCONNECT. ALL REPAIRS ARE REIMBURSABLE WITHIN THE PROVISIONS OF WARRANTY.

SUBJECT:

Steering Wheel Out Of Alignment

OVERVIEW:

This involves inspecting the steering wheel for centered alignment and if necessary adjusting the toe to align the wheel.

MODELS:

2011 (RT) Caravan / Town and Country

DISCUSSION:

A small number of vehicles may have been shipped with the steering wheel out of alignment. Dealers are requested to inspect steering wheel for alignment and if necessary, adjust the toe to center the wheel.

SYMPTOM/CONDITION:

Steering wheel off center by 3 or 4 degrees.

DIAGNOSIS:

If a customer’s VIN is listed in VIP or your RRT VIN list, perform the repair. For all other customers that describe the symptom/condition, perform the Repair Procedure if the action is agreed upon by the customer.

REPAIR PROCEDURE:

1. Inspect the steering wheel for alignment. Is it out of alignment by 3 or 4 degrees to the right or left side?
a. Yes>>> Proceed to Step #2
b. No>>> Return the vehicle to the customer or dealer inventory.

2. Raise the vehicle on a suitable hoist. Refer to the detailed service procedures available in DealerCONNECT>Tech CONNECT>Service Info> 04 Vehicle Quick Reference> Hoisting> Standard Procedure> HOISTING.

3. Refer to the detailed service procedures available in DealerCONNECT>Tech CONNECT>Service Info>02- Front Suspension> Standard Procedure> Wheel Alignment> Toe and adjust the steering wheel to center.

4. Lower the vehicle and road test to verify steering wheel is straight and vehicle does not wander or pull.

5. Return the vehicle to the customer or dealer inventory.

POLICY:

Reimbursable within the provisions of the warranty.

TIME ALLOWANCE:

Labor Operation

No:

Description Amount

02-00-02-93 Inspect for Steering Wheel Off Center (C) 0.2 Hrs.
02-00-02-94 Inspect for Steering Wheel Off Center and Adjust Toe and Center Steering Wheel (C) 0.5 Hrs.

FAILURE CODE:
ZZ Service Action


----------



## gtrinker (Dec 30, 2005)

*Update*

Invoked the Lemon Law. Took 14 months, but all is resolved.


----------

